# moving to MEX



## fazervision

Hello all. I am planning to move to middle Mexico and I want to find information to help me learn what my possibilities are. I will need to work and probably that is teaching English. I have a BA in communication arts, I am 61 years old , male, and have only a minimum retirement plan. in other words none. 
I am studying:
TSL BOOK
Teaching By Principles, by Douglas Brown. 
THIRD EDITION (2007
I do not intend to take a course because my degree covers all dynamics of communicating. Reading the book tells me that that those dynamics are principally the same. 
My intent is to browse the threads on this Mex forum and learn what I can and share what I can in return. So all replies are wellcome. Faz
ps. about my name; It is what I use to comment on u-tube and since my first is taken I used it.


----------



## brendamex12

*Hi Newbie!*

Hi there, I think it's great you're coming to Mexiland. I have 3 good friends, all teachers, all men 60-63, in my school. One even has a house. We all work in Guadalajara, not my choice, I'm planning on moving to a quieter, cleaner city soon.
Just waiting for the catalyst, haha. Anyway, none of them are wealthy or have hefty retirement plans either, so you're not alone!
I'm 44, from Wisconsin, got my TESOL online 2 years ago, and if you're gonna teach ESL, you're coming to the right country. There are literally thousands of jobs everywhere. Most pay very low but you can work your way up the ladder. It's good you have a BA, I don't, only an AA, but with teaching experience and my TESOL it wasn't a problem.
Sorry to burst any bubble, but you will probably need a TEFL or TESOL to get a teaching job. The good news is, the programs are everywhere, not that pricey and you usually get some free Spanish lessons afterwards, depending on the program.
Would you at least rethink your decision not to take a TEFL/TESOL program?  It will improve your chances greatly of getting a nice job.

Where are you planning on moving to, may I ask? 
I wish you the best of luck! Keep in touch!
Brenda


----------



## Isla Verde

fazervision said:


> Hello all. I am planning to move to middle Mexico and I want to find information to help me learn what my possibilities are. I will need to work and probably that is teaching English. I have a BA in communication arts, I am 61 years old , male, and have only a minimum retirement plan. in other words none.
> I am studying:
> TSL BOOK
> Teaching By Principles, by Douglas Brown.
> THIRD EDITION (2007
> I do not intend to take a course because my degree covers all dynamics of communicating. Reading the book tells me that that those dynamics are principally the same.
> My intent is to browse the threads on this Mex forum and learn what I can and share what I can in return. So all replies are wellcome. Faz
> ps. about my name; It is what I use to comment on u-tube and since my first is taken I used it.


Speaking as an experienced English teacher living in Mexico, I wouldn't rely on a degree in communication arts to help me be an effective teacher in the classroom. I suggest you post an inquiry at this website for expat English teachers and scroll down to the Mexico Forum. My friends there will be happy to answer any questions you may have about getting started in the profession: Job Discussion Forums :: Index .

Whereabouts in central Mexico have you been thinking about moving to?


----------



## fazervision

brendamex12 said:


> Hi there, I think it's great you're coming to Mexiland. I have 3 good friends, all teachers, all men 60-63, in my school. One even has a house. We all work in Guadalajara, not my choice, I'm planning on moving to a quieter, cleaner city soon.
> Just waiting for the catalyst, haha. Anyway, none of them are wealthy or have hefty retirement plans either, so you're not alone!
> I'm 44, from Wisconsin, got my TESOL online 2 years ago, and if you're gonna teach ESL, you're coming to the right country. There are literally thousands of jobs everywhere. Most pay very low but you can work your way up the ladder. It's good you have a BA, I don't, only an AA, but with teaching experience and my TESOL it wasn't a problem.
> Sorry to burst any bubble, but you will probably need a TEFL or TESOL to get a teaching job. The good news is, the programs are everywhere, not that pricey and you usually get some free Spanish lessons afterwards, depending on the program.
> Would you at least rethink your decision not to take a TEFL/TESOL program?  It will improve your chances greatly of getting a nice job.
> 
> Where are you planning on moving to, may I ask?
> I wish you the best of luck! Keep in touch!
> Brenda


Brenda, thanks for the reply. I am not sure when but maybe September; Guadalajara and Oaxaca are my first choices but any place with nice weather and safety might do. I am heartened to know that there are people of my age succeeding in teaching jobs and that there is an opportunity to have friends on my speed. lol
Thanks for the info on TSL courses. I have been studying Dr. Brown's book and have decided that the course would be a very tedious affair for me. I am one of those that looks at an entire process and grasps the fundamentals quickly. I know that method is disconcerting to those that think in a linear mode.
Those people are good at taking into account every detail of any matter and are comfortable handling things in a step by step fashion. I am not good at that. I am more comfortable with a creative approach of gathering all pertinent facts and sorting them into units and manipulating them into priorities that seem appropriate for the situation. This approach to life is not often welcomed in the Western work ethic. However unless I cut off the creative side of my brain, with pscho-drugs, that is the way I must live. And if I had to live with only side of my brain I choose the creative right side. So this Is a handicap but the choice of doing without that side is not rewarding to me since it is the one I have lived with all my life.
Thanks for the advice on the TSL, TSOL. ELS, SLE and whatever else the want to call it but I think that I have enough education and life experience in public presentation, language acquisition in children, motivation, behavior and the other dynamics of communication to pick up the other faculties of teaching. I do thank you for the heads-up on this so that I can take it into account when I apply for positions. Thanks. Terry/ Fazervision


----------



## RVGRINGO

I think that the point being made is that the prospective employers will set the qualifications. They aren't likely to bend them for you, or any other individual who thinks highly of himself. It would be quite unfair to other applicants, as well as current employees. So, you might find your applications dismissed out of hand without having one of those courses under your belt; even if you did find it tedious.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> I think that the point being made is that the prospective employers will set the qualifications. They aren't likely to bend them for you, or any other individual who thinks highly of himself. It would be quite unfair to other applicants, as well as current employees. So, you might find your applications dismissed out of hand without having one of those courses under your belt; even if you did find it tedious.


If fazervision had some teaching experience under his belt, then the lack of a reputable TEFL certificate wouldn't matter so much to a prospective employer, but that doesn't appear to be the case. Another thing to consider that if he ends up applying for a visa to work independently as an English teacher, Mexican Immigration will insist on proof that he's taken a TEFL course. A degree in Communication Arts just won't cut it.


----------



## fazervision

RVG Thanks> I know that My way does not always work but I trust my instincts and have some success. I know that many things are writen in stone but not all and I think exceptions are made for exceptional people. I do think highly of myself and I do think highly of all people and I am saddened that some people do not think highly of themselves. We are all creations of God and made in His image and that is the highest recomendation one can get. Life is for enjoying and emulating God, and loving God and all, is a big part of it. I choose to make evaluations from that point of view and meet people and find situations that go along with that. I trust that I will find someone that reconizes my talent and will give me a chance to work. I do not feel it unfair to anyone because each of us can choose to follow the best path availaible. Faz


----------



## Isla Verde

fazervision said:


> I trust that I will find someone that reconizes my talent and will give me a chance to work. I do not feel it unfair to anyone because each of us can choose to follow the best path availaible. Faz


How will a prospective employer recognize your "talent" for teaching if you have never taught before and have had no formal training in TEFL?


----------



## fazervision

Isla Verde said:


> How will a prospective employer recognize your "talent" for teaching if you have never taught before and have had no formal training in TEFL?


I geuss the most direct way is to will walk in and tell them. Faz


----------



## Isla Verde

fazervision said:


> I geuss the most direct way is to will walk in and tell them. Faz


If I were interviewing prospective teachers for a language school, and you walked in and told me you had a talent for teaching but had never taught before, I fear that your interview would be a very short one!


----------



## FHBOY

fazervision said:


> I geuss the most direct way is to will walk in and tell them. Faz


I do not necessarily want to discourage you as has been intimated, but I do have a question. 

If you were a Mexican with your qualifications moving to the US and wanting to teach Spanish as a foreign language at any institution of learning, could you just walk in a tell them, as you intimate you will try in Mexico. It seems that your opinion is that the qualifications for teaching English in Mexico are lower than those for teaching Spanish in the US.

You have lived a long life, as have I, and one thing I have learned is that to get the job I want, the position I need, I need to have the qualifications of my potential employer - it is they who make the rules, not us. Without those minimum qualifications, it is very difficult, especially in a foreign language to talk you way into a job.

I, too, would like to teach when I move, but I know I have neither the qualifications nor the discipline to go back to school to get them. I fear, sir, you will not get your foot in the door without the necessary qualifications.

The schooling systems in Mexico are not third world...they produce highly educated people and that can't be done without qualified teachers.


----------



## fazervision

Isla Verde said:


> If I were interviewing prospective teachers for a language school, and you walked in and told me you had a talent for teaching but had never taught before, I fear that your interview would be a very short one!


That seems to be the general consensus of how things work but I'm not a general. Faz


----------



## Isla Verde

fazervision said:


> That seems to be the general consensus of how things work but I'm not a general. Faz


That's certainly true! In the TEFL world, with your lack of experience and qualifications, you'd wouldn't be a general, more like a PFC  .


----------



## fazervision

FHBOY said:


> I do not necessarily want to discourage you as has been intimated, but I do have a question.
> 
> If you were a Mexican with your qualifications moving to the US and wanting to teach Spanish as a foreign language at any institution of learning, could you just walk in a tell them, as you intimate you will try in Mexico. It seems that your opinion is that the qualifications for teaching English in Mexico are lower than those for teaching Spanish in the US.
> 
> You have lived a long life, as have I, and one thing I have learned is that to get the job I want, the position I need, I need to have the qualifications of my potential employer - it is they who make the rules, not us. Without those minimum qualifications, it is very difficult, especially in a foreign language to talk you way into a job.
> 
> I, too, would like to teach when I move, but I know I have neither the qualifications nor the discipline to go back to school to get them. I fear, sir, you will not get your foot in the door without the necessary qualifications.
> 
> The schooling systems in Mexico are not third world...they produce highly educated people and that can't be done without qualified teachers.


I believe that Mexico and the US have different standards; That does not mean that I think one set of standards is better that the other is means that I think they are different.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Perhaps Alabama is where one should stay, as it is so well known for its erudition and excellent academic standards; right there between Florida and Mississippi. Can you imagine a class of Mexicans trying to speak English with an Alabama accent?
I assume that 'Faz' is already fluent in accent-free Spanish.


----------



## circle110

Faz, I know this is none of my business but I can't help but ask myself: If your methods have been so successful for you, how is it that you find yourself in your sixties but without a pension or significant savings or investments?


----------



## fazervision

RVGRINGO said:


> Perhaps Alabama is where one should stay, as it is so well known for its erudition and excellent academic standards; right there between Florida and Mississippi. Can you imagine a class of Mexicans trying to speak English with an Alabama accent?
> I assume that 'Faz' is already fluent in accent-free Spanish.


I did not say where I'm from but I guess it is on here somewhere. Just a quick gem of education for you: Attacking the messenger instead of the message is considered a low tactic in debate school. Oh one more: Prejudice is another low blow. Maybe if you had the advantage of a good ole' Alabama school you would know that. And Mexicans do speak with an Alabama accent down here. It is easy for them because we both are capable of pronouncing our "Rs" I wonder where you got your education if if fact you got one. Peace and love Fazervision
Ps atrtacking the messenger is valid if it is the subject of the debate.


----------



## Ken Wood

*Mob mentality*

Welcome to the forum  Bear in mind that the forum is no more than a microcosm of society. It is a place where you will find lots of answers, along with criticism of your attitude, your spelling, your grammar, the format of your questions, etc. Having said all that, I love the forum, and occasionally wade into the waters. You seem to tell it like it is, and I understand that you are not afraid to take a step forward on confidence alone. Things are run differently here, and, many times, your success or failure will depend on who is sitting at the desk on the day you show up. I wish you well, and would never presume to think of you as anything less than a general, as that is a personal slight, and those are not allowed here  I wish I had more of your style.


----------



## fazervision

circle110 said:


> Faz, I know this is none of my business but I can't help but ask myself: If your methods have been so successful for you, how is it that you find yourself in your sixties but without a pension or significant savings or investments?


Thanks for asking; Itis a good question. I am very much mostly right-braind; that is a person that thinks in pictures and processes; It is saddly described in the Western industrial world in many ways, mostly pejorative, those are. hyperactive, low, attention span, bipolar, thinking out side the box and many more . The fact is that we think differently than lenear and lenear is what technology is based on. We do not think out of the box as some say ; we don't consider thinking has anything to do with boxes. So right brained thinkers are sidelined and not only discouraged but are purposely denegrated for their "out of the" box attitudes.
Have I been successful? Not in lenear terms but I have lived successfully. I have enjoyed life and been blessed with enough to live and have lived many of my dreams. Even though my dreams are not lenaer dreams like working somewhere for eternity just so I could get old and retire. I do not have a pension but I have a penchant for enjoying life and I have done a lot of that. Love and peace Faz


----------



## pappabee

fazervision said:


> I geuss the most direct way is to will walk in and tell them. Faz


The attitude of I'm good and your policies are not will not get you very far here in Mexico. The people who do the hiring will have a bunch of resumes and another bunch of expats who want to teach English. You will not be allowed to just 'walk in' and tell them how good you think you are. If this is a children's school many of the students will be funded by some outside source. That source might require that the teachers have experience or certification. 

One thing that you must learn to live here in Mexico is to go with the program as much as possible. Fighting it just doesn't work.

Take the course, get your certification and then you'll have a much better chance to show your abilities to the proper people.


----------



## fazervision

Ken Wood said:


> Welcome to the forum  Bear in mind that the forum is no more than a microcosm of society. It is a place where you will find lots of answers, along with criticism of your attitude, your spelling, your grammar, the format of your questions, etc. Having said all that, I love the forum, and occasionally wade into the waters. You seem to tell it like it is, and I understand that you are not afraid to take a step forward on confidence alone. Things are run differently here, and, many times, your success or failure will depend on who is sitting at the desk on the day you show up. I wish you well, and would never presume to think of you as anything less than a general, as that is a personal slight, and those are not allowed here  I wish I had more of your style.


Thanks for your candid observation. I am having a bit of fun swimming in these waters but there are a few snags I may brush. 
To all I am happy to hear and respond to your thoughts it is good to learn about this microcosm and I hope you are as interested in my comments as I am to yours. I do enjoy a bit of wit [give and take] and I hope all is taken with care not to be over sensitive.
I have learned that when I get to the man at the desk my interaction with you will be helpful. 
If you wish to correct my grammar that is alright but lisdeckesia is also one of my attributes and spelling for me is an adventure in creativity so please just excuse that, faz


----------



## brendamex12

FHBOY said:


> I do not necessarily want to discourage you as has been intimated, but I do have a question.
> 
> If you were a Mexican with your qualifications moving to the US and wanting to teach Spanish as a foreign language at any institution of learning, could you just walk in a tell them, as you intimate you will try in Mexico. It seems that your opinion is that the qualifications for teaching English in Mexico are lower than those for teaching Spanish in the US.
> 
> You have lived a long life, as have I, and one thing I have learned is that to get the job I want, the position I need, I need to have the qualifications of my potential employer - it is they who make the rules, not us. Without those minimum qualifications, it is very difficult, especially in a foreign language to talk you way into a job.
> 
> I, too, would like to teach when I move, but I know I have neither the qualifications nor the discipline to go back to school to get them. I fear, sir, you will not get your foot in the door without the necessary qualifications.
> 
> The schooling systems in Mexico are not third world...they produce highly educated people and that can't be done without qualified teachers.


*******************
FHBoy,
You're still in the States? When do you plan to move to Mexico? Where are you thinking of moving? And you want to teach, too?  Did you get certified yet? Sorry for all the questions.
I have been getting some very discouraging advice about the 2 cities I had set my sights on for moving to. Do you know Mexico very well?
I have lived in GDL for a year and don't like it very much at all.


----------



## circle110

Faz, that is great that you have made life work for you -- that's more than a lot of people can say for themselves. It is also great that you are right-brained and if you were coming down to pursue a life as a painter or musician I'd tell you that you probably have found your new home (pushing that pesky issue of an independent work visa aside for a minute). But... you are talking about working inside the system and the system in Mexico is highly bureaucratic and they may not care to listen to you explain your virtues.

I too am by nature right-brained and have found a wonderful niche here for myself as a musician and artist but if I were to try to work in another field, I'd do as pappabee says and "get with the program". 

Listen to the folks here on this forum who work in the ESL field, they know more than you or I do because they work inside that system. I don't think that an online TESOL certificate is very difficult to obtain and would make all the difference for you.


----------



## fazervision

good info. Thanks


----------



## FHBOY

fazervision said:


> Thanks for your candid observation...adventure in creativity so please just excuse that, faz


Ken is not mistaken, and none of the comments, including mine, should be taken personally, they are offered without malice. We do not know you, then again how well to any of us online know each other (I mean I could be a 32 year old single woman with a figure to die for, acting like a 62 year old about to be retiree). This microcosm of a world, as Ken calls it, provides some sharp words, but never any to say, "Go away and don't come back." Stay, you'll learn that we don't bite.

As to being right brained, my background is right brained and leaning more towards the attributes of a social worker, psychologist, and creative artist. That is where I am comfortable. To earn a living I ran a business, very left brain, and for almost 15 years is has been a bit difficult to be that. So I know where you are coming from.

But, as you are from the 60's, :hippie: down in Mexico we can't fight the system and we have a lot of prejudices stacking up up against us. I am learning, especially here on the Forum, that when you go to some one else's house, it is their rules, so don't try and fight it. I don't know but I assume that every ****** thinks they can go to Mexico and teach English...and if everybody does, then the Mexicans get to choose the very best.

If Social Security is your retirement plan, and you can prove that you have a steady income of, I believe $1,250 USD a month, you can live in Mexico better than you can in Alabama on the same money. Make the move, find out, but don't burn your bridges until you are sure. Hey, maybe you'll even like doin' nuttin'!


----------



## Isla Verde

circle110 said:


> Listen to the folks here on this forum who work in the ESL field, they know more than you or I do because they work inside that system. I don't think that an online TESOL certificate is very difficult to obtain and would make all the difference for you.


Speaking as a TEFL professional, I can assure you, and anyone else who is contributing to this thread, that online certificates are not usually looked upon with favor by employers. Many of them are not worth the paper they are printed on, and even the better ones cannot offer you practice with live students, which is always the most valuable part of any TEFL training course. Again, I would urge Faz to post an inquiry at Dave's ESL Cafe to get more opinions than my own on how feasible his plans are.


----------



## circle110

Well, I'll heed my own advice and listen to someone who works in the field!

In that case, I retract my suggestion of an online TEFL.


----------



## fazervision

circle110 said:


> Faz, that is great that you have made life work for you -- that's more than a lot of people can say for themselves. It is also great that you are right-brained and if you were coming down to pursue a life as a painter or musician I'd tell you that you probably have found your new home (pushing that pesky issue of an independent work visa aside for a minute). But... you are talking about working inside the system and the system in Mexico is highly bureaucratic and they may not care to listen to you explain your virtues.
> 
> I too am by nature right-brained and have found a wonderful niche here for myself as a musician and artist but if I were to try to work in another field, I'd do as pappabee says and "get with the program".
> 
> Listen to the folks here on this forum who work in the ESL field, they know more than you or I do because they work inside that system. I don't think that an online TESOL certificate is very difficult to obtain and would make all the difference for you.


Cool mom. I have written many songs; some good on guitat and piano. I am not trained to read music and I have a tin ear so the creative side of me has to pull all the weight but I began using music for a mode of expression long ago and do fairly well with it. I am creative and I am thinking there is always a place for creative thinkers but I know that many of the factors I have mentiond are there too. And I am getting a good idea of it here. This is a good way to get prepared to slip in on my creative ticket and not over do it.


----------



## brendamex12

*Online TESOL certificate*



Isla Verde said:


> Speaking as a TEFL professional, I can assure you, and anyone else who is contributing to this thread, that online certificates are not usually looked upon with favor by employers. Many of them are not worth the paper they are printed on, and even the better ones cannot offer you practice with live students, which is always the most valuable part of any TEFL training course. Again, I would urge Faz to post an inquiry at Dave's ESL Cafe to get more opinions than my own on how feasible his plans are.


************************
Well, I received my online TESOL certificate along with a high recommendation letter from the President because I surpassed the "normal" standards. I have been offered jobs hand over fist and have had about a dozen private students. I studied for about 3 months, a 120-hour program and volunteer taught for almost 2 years. I'm doing well here, I just can't stand the city. So it depends on the program you choose. I studied with ITTT (Int'l. TESOL Teacher Training). They are a reputable company.


----------



## fazervision

This sounds like good info and I will consider it when I begin to seek a job


----------



## Isla Verde

brendamex12 said:


> ************************
> Well, I received my online TESOL certificate along with a high recommendation letter from the President because I surpassed the "normal" standards. I have been offered jobs hand over fist and have had about a dozen private students. I studied for about 3 months, a 120-hour program and volunteer taught for almost 2 years. I'm doing well here, I just can't stand the city. So it depends on the program you choose. I studied with ITTT (Int'l. TESOL Teacher Training). They are a reputable company.


There are some online certificate programs that are decent and you seem to have found one, Brenda. Had you volunteer taught before enrolling in the course, or was it part of the requirements for qualifying for a certificate? Programs like that can be useful for someone who has some teaching experience, unlike Faz who appears to have had none.


----------



## circle110

Well, I must say, faz, that you have shown a knack for starting a lively discussion!

You could use that skill as as an English teacher to start great classroom discussions. I had some outstanding Spanish teachers who were good at that and it was a pleasure being in their class.

Why don't you just get that blooming certification? You'll probably find a great, enjoyable gig here if you do.


----------



## fazervision

cic, thanks for the thumbs up. I intend to do that when I walk up to the man behind the desk.
Of course that means that I will just go down to Mex and find that door. One does not usually hit the first try but I have done it once or twice and if I fail the first time I know better what to do the next time and so on. To all my new friends if I miss a reply it is due to a lack of experience on this site. And a slow computer but I am happy for all the comments and I will get there .. If i reply twice please forgive . I will get to all the help info some time.faz


----------



## brendamex12

*My Online TESOL experience...*



Isla Verde said:


> There are some online certificate programs that are decent and you seem to have found one, Brenda. Had you volunteer taught before enrolling in the course, or was it part of the requirements for qualifying for a certificate? Programs like that can be useful for someone who has some teaching experience, unlike Faz who appears to have had none.


******************************
Hi Isla, 
Actually I did it kind of backwards.  I started taking the TESOL program (with an online tutor who graded all my 20 units, by the way, so there was no final test, phew!), then I started volunteering and found I loved it. So I was able to use what I was learning immediately and found I had a knack for it. Dad is a lifelong art professor, brother a phys ed/health teacher and uncle a principal/teacher his whole working life, so it was seemed like a natural fit! haha I also have been involved in theater most of my life, so that was useful.  Thanks for asking!
***********
I do have a fear that I will never feel like I fit in somewhere, in a city. Schools are one thing, but if I'm not happy/comfortable in my surroundings, I might as well pack it in. I'm so desperate to get out of this city, but I can't just up and move. I had asked to be placed in a smaller, colonial city, but the agency sent me here 'cause they said there'd be more "opportunity" here, in GDL. Found out later, they were just being lazy and didn't want to adhere to my wishes. Hindsight....ugh.
Well, I'm off to Guanajuato tomorrow for a day trip. If I love it and I spend some time there, I will just have to work hard to find work. The cost of living will be lower, so of course I'll make less. I only make 60/hr. at my school, which is quite pathetic, but I make twice that with private students. And I have some savings. But I need to be closer to nature, something prettier than steel and concrete. The noise and dirtiness are so nasty here. I came from Milwaukee, only 1 million, not so bad. A nice city, I guess, but too metropolitan, which is why I wouldn't choose DF either.  Thanks for your advice/insight, IV.


----------



## fazervision

cool f


----------



## Isla Verde

brendamex12 said:


> ******************************
> Hi Isla,
> Actually I did it kind of backwards.  I started taking the TESOL program (with an online tutor who graded all my 20 units, by the way, so there was no final test, phew!), then I started volunteering and found I loved it. So I was able to use what I was learning immediately and found I had a knack for it. Dad is a lifelong art professor, brother a phys ed/health teacher and uncle a principal/teacher his whole working life, so it was seemed like a natural fit! haha I also have been involved in theater most of my life, so that was useful.  Thanks for asking!
> ***********


When I started teaching many moons ago, I learned that I liked getting all that attention from the students and that I was a natural ham when I had an audience. If you have a theater background, no wonder you fell in love with teaching!


----------



## Isla Verde

brendamex12 said:


> ******************************
> 
> 
> Well, I'm off to Guanajuato tomorrow for a day trip. If I love it and I spend some time there, I will just have to work hard to find work. The cost of living will be lower, so of course I'll make less. I only make 60/hr. at my school, which is quite pathetic, but I make twice that with private students. And I have some savings. But I need to be closer to nature, something prettier than steel and concrete. The noise and dirtiness are so nasty here. I came from Milwaukee, only 1 million, not so bad. A nice city, I guess, but too metropolitan, which is why I wouldn't choose DF either.  Thanks for your advice/insight, IV.


If you find Milwaukee too metropolitan for your tastes, even with all the wonderful lakeside parks it has, I think it will be hard to find a suitable location for you here. One idea would be to find a small city you like, find whatever work you can at a language school, and then through connections, start picking up private students. Establishing yourself as the person to go to for private English classes might take some time, but it is a possibility.


----------



## brendamex12

Isla Verde said:


> If you find Milwaukee too metropolitan for your tastes, even with all the wonderful lakeside parks it has, I think it will be hard to find a suitable location for you here. One idea would be to find a small city you like, find whatever work you can at a language school, and then through connections, start picking up private students. Establishing yourself as the person to go to for private English classes might take some time, but it is a possibility.


**********************
Right! Like Guanjuato or whatever. I visited Tapalpa, which is very similar to the town I grew up in, pinos, bosques, cooler temps, small population, but it'd drive me buggy, I'd be too bored there. Too small. A mid-size colonial city like Gjo might be just the ticket. But I'm also going to visit Qto. It may be 650,000 people, but it's colonial and lovely. I have looked at 100s of fotos and read up on it and there are a LOT of schools there. And it's clean and pretty. I'm not opposed to metro cities, per se, but I need something nice to look at, I need to be able to relate to the place I live in and feel comfortable there. There are so many sirens, police, amublances, busses with no mufflers and bad brakes and whatnot driving around here daily, that I actually have to pause several times a day, including when I'm teaching, until the noise passes and I can be heard or hear the person I'm talking to. It's ridiculous. Even Mexicans that live here say it's too loud, for Pete's sake! haha So really, I can read everyone's comments until sunrise tomorrow morning, but it's really a feeling I get when I walk around and see it for myself.  I will know within a couple hours if it's somewhere I want to spend a lot of time.
Thanks for the advice. Guess if I like the town/city, I take a leap of faith and give a darn good first impression and interview!


----------



## johnmex

Tlajomulco is nice and quiet, except for the planes...


----------



## circle110

brendamex12 said:


> ******************************
> 
> Well, I'm off to Guanajuato tomorrow for a day trip. If I love it and I spend some time there, I will just have to work hard to find work. The cost of living will be lower


I bet you'll like it here. However, I find that it is actually a bit more expensive in Guanajuato than in Guadalajara or el DF. Check out a magazine here called "El Chopper" to see rents. Food is the same or more. Utilities are a tiny bit higher as well. Guanajuato is kind of off the beaten track so everything has to be shipped here out of its way and that makes it more costly. However, the fact that it is off the beaten track also gives it part of its charm!


----------



## fazervision

FHBOY said:


> Ken is not mistaken, and none of the comments, including mine, should be taken personally, they are offered without malice. We do not know you, then again how well to any of us online know each other (I mean I could be a 32 year old single woman with a figure to die for, acting like a 62 year old about to be retiree). This microcosm of a world, as Ken calls it, provides some sharp words, but never any to say, "Go away and don't come back." Stay, you'll learn that we don't bite.
> 
> As to being right brained, my background is right brained and leaning more towards the attributes of a social worker, psychologist, and creative artist. That is where I am comfortable. To earn a living I ran a business, very left brain, and for almost 15 years is has been a bit difficult to be that. So I know where you are coming from.
> 
> But, as you are from the 60's, :hippie: down in Mexico we can't fight the system and we have a lot of prejudices stacking up up against us. I am learning, especially here on the Forum, that when you go to some one else's house, it is their rules, so don't try and fight it. I don't know but I assume that every ****** thinks they can go to Mexico and teach English...and if everybody does, then the Mexicans get to choose the very best.
> 
> If Social Security is your retirement plan, and you can prove that you have a steady income of, I believe $1,250 USD a month, you can live in Mexico better than you can in Alabama on the same money. Make the move, find out, but don't burn your bridges until you are sure. Hey, maybe you'll even like doin' nuttin'!





fh I am sorry I missed this comment. I got a little overwhelemed with all the comments. I like yours and will take it to heart. I don't intend to buck the system but rather stay off it's radar. Although I have heard it is a beaurocratic nightmare I hope to stay out of it as much as I can. 
You are right about the 60s stuff I turned 17 in NYC ans 18 in San Francisco. I took a ged and made good enough to start to UA at 19 graduated 15 years later.
A trihumph 750 and boom time in Fla Orlando miami KeyWest, Ft Meyers took up the 70's and that's all I'm telling,

If my ss were that good I would not need to work at all down there but alack I have job hopped and worked w/o benefits instead of putting down roots so that I must keep at it . I do have a knack for meagre living but not that meagre ; I intend to work till I can't although physical labor is not on the table anymore.
faz.


----------



## Isla Verde

fazervision said:


> I don't intend to buck the system but rather stay off it's radar. Although I have heard it is a beaurocratic nightmare I hope to stay out of it as much as I can.


To tell the truth, dealing with the government here is not a bureaucratic nightmare, at least not the way it used to be, as long as you follow the rules. I would say that in the last couple of years, things have become almost downright friendly at INM (Instituto Nacional de Migración), the place where you go to get your residence/work visa.


----------



## fazervision

Isla Verde said:


> To tell the truth, dealing with the government here is not a bureaucratic nightmare, at least not the way it used to be, as long as you follow the rules. I would say that in the last couple of years, things have become almost downright friendly at INM (Instituto Nacional de Migración), the place where you go to get your residence/work visa.


Isla thanks for the encouraging info. faz


----------



## Isla Verde

fazervision said:


> Isla thanks for the encouraging info. faz


You're most welcome, faz  .


----------



## FHBOY

fazervision said:


> fh I am sorry I missed this comment... I intend to work till I can't although physical labor is not on the table anymore.
> faz.


Bureaucracy is everywhere, the trick is to learn it and maneuver thru it. Remember your Sun Tzu, knowing your adversary is more than half the battle, knowing the terrain is only in your favor - be it the IRS or the INM.

Dude, they say if you remember the 60's (or early 70's) you weren't having a good time, I only remember some of it. While we can't do what we once did, and especially in Mexico, for us where we are settling is the most like the 60's we can find, and that is exactly where we want to be - physically and, at last, mentally. Peace, man - find your paradise and live it.


----------



## fazervision

FHBOY said:


> Bureaucracy is everywhere, the trick is to learn it and maneuver thru it. Remember your Sun Tzu, knowing your adversary is more than half the battle, knowing the terrain is only in your favor - be it the IRS or the INM.
> 
> Dude, they say if you remember the 60's (or early 70's) you weren't having a good time, I only remember some of it. While we can't do what we once did, and especially in Mexico, for us where we are settling is the most like the 60's we can find, and that is exactly where we want to be - physically and, at last, mentally. Peace, man - find your paradise and live it.


Fh Yeah they were some good times. I did it all on "play" and I still haven't figured how to get the "record" button pushed
They say those were the good ole days but these are the good ole days too. Faz
ps I saw a lot of deleted msgs. and a sug to start a thread on the deleted subject so I will try to stumble my way over to the thread list and see how it went.


----------



## conklinwh

I would expect that bureaucracy in places such as Lake Chapala & San Miguel somewhat tamped down for extrajeros although I have been pleasantly surprised when dealing with our local municipal.
BTW, Sun Tzu is not a religious reference but rather a reference to "The Art of War" which is still taught in most military as well as business schools.


----------



## FHBOY

fazervision said:


> Fh Yeah they were some good times. I did it all on "play" and I still haven't figured how to get the "record" button pushed
> They say those were the good ole days but these are the good ole days too. Faz
> ps I saw a lot of deleted msgs. and a sug to start a thread on the deleted subject so I will try to stumble my way over to the thread list and see how it went.


Faz: The best of times is whenever you make them, now, then, in the future. The important part those is to make them. Oh, the reason for the deletion was what I consered an innocent comment that included the word religion by RVGRINGO. It really wasn't necessary, but I can understand Tundra's sticking to the rules.

Look, where ever you go, what ever you do, don't forget to live. If you didn't remember to press "record" it doesn't matter, we live for today and tomorrow, yesterdays are nice but they are gone. You can always start today to press the "record" button...you know?

Isn't pop philosopy a blast! KIT


----------



## FHBOY

conklinwh said:


> I would expect that bureaucracy in places such as Lake Chapala & San Miguel somewhat tamped down for extrajeros although I have been pleasantly surprised when dealing with our local municipal.
> BTW, Sun Tzu is not a religious reference but rather a reference to "The Art of War" which is still taught in most military as well as business schools.


Ohhhh. It was my referfence to Sun Tzu. His book is in no way religious and is studied at Harvard, Wharton and many business schools as strategy to success. I am sorry if my comment was interpreted as religious, but mistakes happen - and it is OK.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Wow! To state that one lives in a world of facts is now taken as a 'discussion of religion'!
Must be the tea someone drank.


----------



## FHBOY

RVGRINGO said:


> Wow! To state that one lives in a world of facts is now taken as a 'discussion of religion'!
> Must be the tea someone drank.


RV, looks like we may have been "over modded" on this. I'd let it go and:

:focus:


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> RV, looks like we may have been "over modded" on this. I'd let it go and:
> 
> :focus:


I believe that the mods said a new thread dealing with a "discussion of religion" would be allowed.


----------



## TundraGreen

RVGRINGO said:


> Wow! To state that one lives in a world of facts is now taken as a 'discussion of religion'!
> Must be the tea someone drank.


It is.
The tea was good.


----------



## RVGRINGO

It is getting harder and harder to be an 'old curmudgeon'.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> I believe that the mods said a new thread dealing with a "discussion of religion" would be allowed.


For clarity, it was not the discussion of religion that caused the problem here. That was merely off topic, and another thread seemed more appropriate. What caused the problem was that some posts crossed the line into attacking other people's beliefs. That violates the first rule on the list of rules that everyone agreed to when they signed up.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> For clarity, it was not the discussion of religion that caused the problem here. That was merely off topic, and another thread seemed more appropriate. What caused the problem was that some posts crossed the line into attacking other people's beliefs. That violates the first rule on the list of rules that everyone agreed to when they signed up.


Thanks for that clarification. When writing anonymously on line, it can be all too easy to cross that line.


----------



## TundraGreen

RVGRINGO said:


> It is getting harder and harder to be an 'old curmudgeon'.


I have complete confidence that you are up to the challenge.


----------



## FHBOY

TundraGreen said:


> I have complete confidence that you are up to the challenge.


Isn't "harder" and "curmudgeon" oxymoronic when used in the same sentence?


----------



## fazervision

WELL SHUCKS! I missed all the fun; I didn't see any of the deleted messages. So I just have to induce the content. My reply (not having the specific details) : RV, anybody with half a brain has an opinion, so don't take it too hard crumudgeons are people too. FAZ


----------



## Isla Verde

Speaking as a woman who is approaching curmudgeon age, I have a question for the experts in "curmudgeonry" - are curmudgeons always men or can a woman be one too?


----------



## 77kathy

brendamex12 said:


> Hi there, I think it's great you're coming to Mexiland. I have 3 good friends, all teachers, all men 60-63, in my school. One even has a house. We all work in Guadalajara, not my choice, I'm planning on moving to a quieter, cleaner city soon.
> Just waiting for the catalyst, haha. Anyway, none of them are wealthy or have hefty retirement plans either, so you're not alone!
> I'm 44, from Wisconsin, got my TESOL online 2 years ago, and if you're gonna teach ESL, you're coming to the right country. There are literally thousands of jobs everywhere. Most pay very low but you can work your way up the ladder. It's good you have a BA, I don't, only an AA, but with teaching experience and my TESOL it wasn't a problem.
> Sorry to burst any bubble, but you will probably need a TEFL or TESOL to get a teaching job. The good news is, the programs are everywhere, not that pricey and you usually get some free Spanish lessons afterwards, depending on the program.
> Would you at least rethink your decision not to take a TEFL/TESOL program?  It will improve your chances greatly of getting a nice job.
> 
> Where are you planning on moving to, may I ask?
> I wish you the best of luck! Keep in touch!
> Brenda


Hi, Brenda. Whereabouts in Wisconsin? My husband and I are also cheese heads looking for the move to Mexico.


----------



## fazervision

Isla Verde said:


> Speaking as a woman who is approaching curmudgeon age, I have a question for the experts in "curmudgeonry" - are curmudgeons always men or can a woman be one too?


I geuss my spelling was off; I left out the "B" faz


----------



## johnmex

*insert sarcasm*Come on down! Lots of room for cheeseheads! I was born in Kenosha and they let me stay. Mexico doesn't have a minumum weight requirement like Wisconsin, so you are sure to get in! *end sarcasm*


----------



## FHBOY

Isla Verde said:


> Speaking as a woman who is approaching curmudgeon age, I have a question for the experts in "curmudgeonry" - are curmudgeons always men or can a woman be one too?


noun 
a bad-tempered, difficult, cantankerous person - so I suppose it is a nicer term than the five-letter word that rhymes with a stitch.


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> noun
> a bad-tempered, difficult, cantankerous person - so I suppose it is a nicer term than the five-letter word that rhymes with a stitch.


Though I have my cranky moments, most of the time I'm in a pretty pleasant mood. It must be the Mexican sunshine that keeps me happy, even in the sometimes chilly days of what passes for winter here. So little danger I will turn into a curmudgeon, or the female equivalent, as I approach very late middle age.


----------



## fazervision

Well RV I reckon you and me are the only crankankerous ones left and according to the rules of niceity we can't have too much more fun with this, But it was fun Faz


----------



## RVGRINGO

I know. The PC world has taken over (of course I'm talking about computers, not the (forbidden word) correctness that often prevents the exchange of interesting ideas, or the challenging of some.
It takes all the fun out of intercourse; verbal, of course! However, we might be able to start threads on the subject of social intercourse and confuse the hell out of the young and the PC. Who knows?


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> I know. The PC world has taken over (of course I'm talking about computers, not the (forbidden word) correctness that often prevents the exchange of interesting ideas, or the challenging of some.
> It takes all the fun out of intercourse; verbal, of course! However, we might be able to start threads on the subject of social intercourse and confuse the hell out of the young and the PC. Who knows?


Maybe the curmudgeons of the world should start their own Expat Forum where they can be cranky to their hearts' content and use all the politically-incorrect words they want!


----------



## RVGRINGO

They would have to unite, and most of them refuse to move to Mexico; a topic that we might discuss one day.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> They would have to unite, and most of them refuse to move to Mexico; a topic that we might discuss one day.


Al contrario, I think that curmudgeons would love living in Mexico. They could find all sorts of things to complain about, since life would be so different for them here. Needing to change the way they live would be sure to bring out the worst in them. And if they learned some Spanish, they could kvetch in two languages!


----------



## pappabee

Isla Verde said:


> Al contrario, I think that curmudgeons would love living in Mexico. They could find all sorts of things to complain about, since life would be so different for them here. Needing to change the way they live would be sure to bring out the worst in them. And if they learned some Spanish, they could kvetch in two languages!


You're wrong. If they learned to kvetch that would make English, Spanish and Yiddish. (kvetch is accepted in both English and Yiddish)


----------



## Isla Verde

pappabee said:


> You're wrong. If they learned to kvetch that would make English, Spanish and Yiddish. (kvetch is accepted in both English and Yiddish)


Yes, indeed, _kvetch_ is a Yiddish word now an official part of the English lexicon, just like _nosh_ and _shmuck_, but most people who like to kvetch are not Yiddish-speakers.


----------



## fazervision

RVGRINGO said:


> I know. The PC world has taken over (of course I'm talking about computers, not the (forbidden word) correctness that often prevents the exchange of interesting ideas, or the challenging of some.
> It takes all the fun out of intercourse; verbal, of course! However, we might be able to start threads on the subject of social intercourse and confuse the hell out of the young and the PC. Who knows?


RV, Alas you are right; conversations are more interesting exchanging ideas and opiniins. It is more stimulation than talking about where to buy produce and garbage pick up et al. although it is important to be able to find out about those everyday activities and I am glad this forum is here for those things, but i would also like to know more about social interactions with the people of Mex. so I think I will ask about that. I'll call it " How do you get along with the people of Mexico" Faz


----------



## Isla Verde

fazervision said:


> i would also like to know more about social interactions with the people of Mex. so I think I will ask about that. I'll call it " How do you get along with the people of Mexico" Faz


First of all, be sure to begin every social interaction with "Buenos días", "buenas tardes" or "buenas noches", depending on the time of day, of course, and, of course, accompanied with a smile.


----------



## fazervision

Isla Verde said:


> First of all, be sure to begin every social interaction with "Buenos días", "buenas tardes" or "buenas noches", depending on the time of day, of course, and, of course, accompanied with a smile.


Isla thanks for the comment. Come over to "How do you get along with the people of Mexico" faz


----------



## Isla Verde

fazervision said:


> Isla thanks for the comment. Come over to "How do you get along with the people of Mexico" faz


Will do.


----------



## fazervision

*moving to mexico*

Well well well the old fazmudgeon has learned something new. I was over on the "one thing you wished you had taken thread and electric blankets came up many times and then someone said that the cool cool nights were more than they expected and there is no heat in most apts. That really got to this gulf coaster. I remember cool nights in panama city in the 
50's when the facilities had inadequat heaters and thus I have had to rethink my plans.So now it is : "moving to south Mexico" so does anyone have anything to share about Chiapas?
fez


----------



## TundraGreen

fazervision said:


> Well well well the old fazmudgeon has learned something new. I was over on the "one thing you wished you had taken thread and electric blankets came up many times and then someone said that the cool cool nights were more than they expected and there is no heat in most apts. That really got to this gulf coaster. I remember cool nights in panama city in the
> 50's when the facilities had inadequat heaters and thus I have had to rethink my plans.So now it is : "moving to south Mexico" so does anyone have anything to share about Chiapas?
> fez


Where in Chiapas? The climate depends on the elevation and some of Chiapas is high. I was there at Christmas time. Tuxtla Gutierrez was mild, San Cristobal de Las Casas was very cold, Palenque was on the warm side, Comitan was cold, and down along the Rio Usumacinta, it was very pleasant in the evening. In San Cristobal I would definitely need heat at night and anywhere not in the midday sun. At sea level, I would be fine without any source of heat. It is also pretty damp there, not as humid as the Yucatan but definitely more humid than interior central Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Surprise! Mexico has a wide variety of climates, elevations, hot, humid, dry, dusty, tropical, semi-tropical, desert, and tiny micro-climates like the north shore of Lake Chapala. 
If you aren't sure of what your are getting into, visit in various seasons. We have, what we call, 'the hot season' in April and May, with dust and terrible dry heat and the sun straight up; sometimes it hits 90F. Boy, do we suffer. Then, in mid-June, the rainy season begins, and lasts until mid-September. Oh how we suffer! It doesn't rain in the daytime, but sometimes the uphill-downhill streets can suddenly get deep with an evening downpour. The thunder and lightning is beautiful; just don't stand on your roof with an umbrella! Then, the rains stop for many months; well, we do have three days of possible sprinkles, Las Cabañelas, in January, which predict the amount of rain to come in the next rainy season .... so the 'indigenos' say (That's the word that the Spanish speaking Italian, Colon, who we call Christopher Columbus, Roman fashion, gave to us and we mispronounce as 'Indian'. He was looking for China, not Hindustan!). Weren't your high school history books great?
Now, what the 'H' was the topic? Oh, yes; weather.
Every place has some.


----------



## fazervision

TundraGreen said:


> Where in Chiapas? The climate depends on the elevation and some of Chiapas is high. I was there at Christmas time. Tuxtla Gutierrez was mild, San Cristobal de Las Casas was very cold, Palenque was on the warm side, Comitan was cold, and down along the Rio Usumacinta, it was very pleasant in the evening. In San Cristobal I would definitely need heat at night and anywhere not in the midday sun. At sea level, I would be fine without any source of heat. It is also pretty damp there, not as humid as the Yucatan but definitely more humid than interior central Mexico.


Tundra, thanks for the info. After hearing this I have come to find that there is not a lot tropical land in Mex and most of it seems to be over on the good ole familiar Gulf of Mex. Although it is hotter than Alabama. The high humidity and heat you mentioned seems much better that having to don a sweater every evening. I live with high humidity and heat down here and I remember the San Francisc weather and Mark Twain's comment " The coldest winter I ever felt was summer in San Francisco"
I d pretty much assumed that being that far south the sun would mitigate the mountain temps. It was a self-blindsiding dream. The need for electric blankes comment woke me up. So PLAN B CAMPECHE ole! faz


----------



## Isla Verde

fazervision said:


> Tundra, thanks for the info. After hearing this I have come to find that there is not a lot tropical land in Mex and most of it seems to be over on the good ole familiar Gulf of Mex. Although it is hotter than Alabama. The high humidity and heat you mentioned seems much better that having to don a sweater every evening. I live with high humidity and heat down here and I remember the San Francisc weather and Mark Twain's comment " The coldest winter I ever felt was summer in San Francisco"
> I d pretty much assumed that being that far south the sun would mitigate the mountain temps. It was a self-blindsiding dream. The need for electric blankes comment woke me up. So PLAN B CAMPECHE ole! faz


As TundraGreen has mentioned, in Mexico the climate depends on the altitude, not the latitude. There are plenty of places with tropical weather in Mexico, but they're located mostly along the coasts and in the Yucatan Peninsula. Although you're used to the heat and humidity of Alabama, keep in mind that you're not going to find as many places with AC as you probably do where you live now.


----------



## fazervision

RVGRINGO said:


> Surprise! Mexico has a wide variety of climates, elevations, hot, humid, dry, dusty, tropical, semi-tropical, desert, and tiny micro-climates like the north shore of Lake Chapala.
> If you aren't sure of what your are getting into, visit in various seasons. We have, what we call, 'the hot season' in April and May, with dust and terrible dry heat and the sun straight up; sometimes it hits 90F. Boy, do we suffer. Then, in mid-June, the rainy season begins, and lasts until mid-September. Oh how we suffer! It doesn't rain in the daytime, but sometimes the uphill-downhill streets can suddenly get deep with an evening downpour. The thunder and lightning is beautiful; just don't stand on your roof with an umbrella! Then, the rains stop for many months; well, we do have three days of possible sprinkles, Las Cabañelas, in January, which predict the amount of rain to come in the next rainy season .... so the 'indigenos' say (That's the word that the Spanish speaking Italian, Colon, who we call Christopher Columbus, Roman fashion, gave to us and we mispronounce as 'Indian'. He was looking for China, not Hindustan!). Weren't your high school history books great?
> Now, what the 'H' was the topic? Oh, yes; weather.
> Every place has some.



RV Thanks . I am getting the picture that the sterotype of tropical weather in Mexico is pretty much limited to thr East coast. It's also a bit humbling that after I made a slur about the indigenos here where I live, only talk weather and football, that I am all of a sudden talking weather. But it is also humbling to wake up to a self-fulling delusion. So as I said to Tundra I am now East coast bound. So I must re-comb the threads for info about life on the Gulf side. 
To all, if you have things to share about life amd work on the East coast of Mex feel free. faz


----------



## fazervision

Isla Verde said:


> As TundraGreen has mentioned, in Mexico the climate depends on the altitude, not the latitude. There are plenty of places with tropical weather in Mexico, but they're located mostly along the coasts and in the Yucatan Peninsula. Although you're used to the heat and humidity of Alabama, keep in mind that you're not going to find as many places with AC as you probably do where you live now.


Thanks Isla, Being an old conservationist I am not tied to modern contraptions. I call my fan the airconditioner. I also use a low-tech Solar-anemo powered clothes dryer; it takes up a lot of space in the yard and is time consuming because I have to place the wet clothes on it one at a time but it holds over two loads. The humidity is a problem because it takes longer to dry. 
All in all I am more comfortable sweating than shivering. I am thinking Rv is right saying that I should visit befor I make a move. faz


----------



## TundraGreen

fazervision said:


> All in all I am more comfortable sweating than shivering. I am thinking Rv is right saying that I should visit befor I make a move. faz


Definitely! Spend a week or so in every place you are thinking about, before renting. Then spend a year renting, before you make any long term commitments.


----------



## FHBOY

fazervision said:


> Thanks Isla, Being an old conservationist...befor I make a move. faz


Faz: I tend to think that where you are now determines where you think you'd be comfortable when you move. Being in the mid-Atlantic, I'd find Alabama not too hospitable, weather-wise. As a New Yorker, even Maryland was as adjustment. We did spend time in Pto. Vallarta and thought it was great, we are talking climate here, until we found the climate around Lake Chapala. We are not people who do well in humidity and even during "the season" the humidity in PV was not to our liking once we found the climate in the Sierra Madres. Hence the suggestion, to come and stay in several areas until you find one you like. Also, being New Yorkers the idea of the 50's in the morning is almost blissful, when you are used to 10 degrees or even 5 degrees.

This being said - we spent a year in Miami and found that once we acclimated, a morning in the winter when it was only 55 was "cold". So, after your acclimation period, wherever you go, your body will adjust. I suppose in the Yucatan you will feel it is cold when it is only 65, and being a southern boy, not even feel it when the high heat and humidity rolls in.

Different strokes for different folks, good buddy - KIT.


----------



## fazervision

TundraGreen said:


> Definitely! Spend a week or so in every place you are thinking about, before renting. Then spend a year renting, before you make any long term commitments.


Thanks Tundra, I wonder how much of a city one gets to see from a boat cruise?
Some of them leave from Mobile, and I could drive down there in half a day. Some say that the passengers are limited to a certain tourist area and I wonder if there exceptions. faz


----------



## FHBOY

fazervision said:


> Thanks Tundra, I wonder how much of a city one gets to see from a boat cruise?
> Some of them leave from Mobile, and I could drive down there in half a day. Some say that the passengers are limited to a certain tourist area and I wonder if there exceptions. faz


When we stayed in PV, we looked at the "cruisers" and foreigners. And as cruisers in our lives, we knew each port of call for only as many daylight hours we were there. And there is a difference. You really never get to know a place as a cruiser, you need to stay, shop, walk, eat live and be a part.


----------



## circle110

Don't do a cruise. It won't show you any of the reality of what it would be like to live in Mexico and besides, it will only visit the coastal areas.

Either drive or use the excellent Mexican bus system which, for one person traveling alone, will be the more economical of the two options.


----------



## fazervision

FHBOY said:


> Faz: I tend to think that where you are now determines where you think you'd be comfortable when you move. Being in the mid-Atlantic, I'd find Alabama not too hospitable, weather-wise. As a New Yorker, even Maryland was as adjustment. We did spend time in Pto. Vallarta and thought it was great, we are talking climate here, until we found the climate around Lake Chapala. We are not people who do well in humidity and even during "the season" the humidity in PV was not to our liking once we found the climate in the Sierra Madres. Hence the suggestion, to come and stay in several areas until you find one you like. Also, being New Yorkers the idea of the 50's in the morning is almost blissful, when you are used to 10 degrees or even 5 degrees.
> 
> This being said - we spent a year in Miami and found that once we acclimated, a morning in the winter when it was only 55 was "cold". So, after your acclimation period, wherever you go, your body will adjust. I suppose in the Yucatan you will feel it is cold when it is only 65, and being a southern boy, not even feel it when the high heat and humidity rolls in.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks, good buddy - KIT.


Fh, I gotcha' man, It was 65' here today but cloudy and the hum. 55% and it is chilly to me. I am wearing a flannel shirt inside the house and a jacket outside. faz


----------



## fazervision

circle110 said:


> Don't do a cruise. It won't show you any of the reality of what it would be like to live in Mexico and besides, it will only visit the coastal areas.
> 
> Either drive or use the excellent Mexican bus system which, for one person traveling alone, will be the more economical of the two options.


Cir & Fh thanks for the reply. That is pretty much what I thought, but I was hoping to find that some cruises stayed in port for and extended time and all one had to do was get back before it sailed. Alas . oh yeah did you mean taking a bus from the border or just after you get down there? faz


----------



## circle110

fazervision said:


> oh yeah did you mean taking a bus from the border or just after you get down there? faz


Either way. 

If you fly down then you can start your bus trip from whatever city you fly into. Or, you can take a bus all the way from the border.


----------



## fazervision

c10 I have been checking around the Yucatan for info on work, housing et al. and it looks promising on one hand and pricey to live on the other. I wonder if you get down there to play and if so do you know which city would be most afordable. There are colleges and schools in the bigger cities so housing gets bumped to the top of the list. Ps if anybody else knows anything about the area pleasr feel free to join in . Thanks faz


----------



## Isla Verde

fazervision said:


> c10 I have been checking around the Yucatan for info on work, housing et al. and it looks promising on one hand and pricey to live on the other. I wonder if you get down there to play and if so do you know which city would be most afordable. There are colleges and schools in the bigger cities so housing gets bumped to the top of the list. Ps if anybody else knows anything about the area pleasr feel free to join in . Thanks faz


I've never taught English in the Yucatan, but I have friends who have and still do. They tell me that wages are quite low there compared to many other parts of the country, but I don't know if this is balanced out by a lower cost of living. For more accurate information, I suggest posting a query on the Mexico Forum at Dave's ESL Cafe website.


----------



## fazervision

Thanks Lisa lol Isla . faz


----------



## Isla Verde

fazervision said:


> Thanks Lisa lol Isla . faz


You're welcome, zaf!


----------



## fazervision

Isla Verde said:


> You're welcome, zaf!


Humm ! Zaf has some interesting possibilities.. Zaf :
"The Indominable". The King of the irrepressable flower people from the planet Fliaronna Verdonila in the outer reaches of the constilation Cannabis Major. He and his enterouge poorly educated French subnationals and a loosely organized group of exiles from the deciplenary planet in the sub-system of Cannabis Minor have come to Mexico on Planet Earth to to spread joy and to harvest the seeds of enlightenment to take back to cannabis Minor and replenish the failing atmosphere of their planet and also to hangout on the beach and enjoy the rays of the golden accapulco sun...... find out how they fare in the next installment of "High Adventure and Tales of Space" coming to your local book store soon. Zaf


----------



## TundraGreen

fazervision said:


> Humm ! Zaf has some interesting possibilities.. Zaf :
> "The Indominable". The King of the irrepressable flower people from the planet Fliaronna Verdonila in the outer reaches of the constilation Cannabis Major. He and his enterouge poorly educated French subnationals and a loosely organized group of exiles from the deciplenary planet in the sub-system of Cannabis Minor have come to Mexico on Planet Earth to to spread joy and to harvest the seeds of enlightenment to take back to cannabis Minor and replenish the failing atmosphere of their planet and also to hangout on the beach and enjoy the rays of the golden accapulco sun...... find out how they fare in the next installment of "High Adventure and Tales of Space" coming to your local book store soon. Zaf


What did we do for entertainment around here before Faz showed up.


----------



## Isla Verde

fazervision said:


> Humm ! Zaf has some interesting possibilities.. Zaf :
> "The Indominable". The King of the irrepressable flower people from the planet Fliaronna Verdonila in the outer reaches of the constilation Cannabis Major. He and his enterouge poorly educated French subnationals and a loosely organized group of exiles from the deciplenary planet in the sub-system of Cannabis Minor have come to Mexico on Planet Earth to to spread joy and to harvest the seeds of enlightenment to take back to cannabis Minor and replenish the failing atmosphere of their planet and also to hangout on the beach and enjoy the rays of the golden accapulco sun...... find out how they fare in the next installment of "High Adventure and Tales of Space" coming to your local book store soon. Zaf


I'm glad your new name has inspired you to write the outline of your next work of science fiction!


----------



## fazervision

TundraGreen said:


> What did we do for entertainment around here before Faz showed up.


Tundra thanks fot the rah rahs. faz


----------



## fazervision

Isla Verde said:


> I'm glad your new name has inspired you to write the outline of your next work of science fiction!


Isla thanks for the request, I'll send the nezt installment soon. I wish this thing had a spellchecker on it, but making up new ways to spell words is sort'a like fiction, in a way. fuz


----------



## SwirlyGirl

I am now in Quetertaro looking for a place to live and very disappointed that I am not finding any rentals with Central Heating Systems, Central Air Conditioning (more but not usually,) and of all things ... A Bath Tub. Even our hotel doesn't have a Bath Tub, only showers. I hate showers!


----------



## fazervision

Swirl I hope you find something. I am still not decided on where to settle. The Glorious tropical beach side of the country seems too pricey for the same amount of money they pay all over. So I am happy you are sharing your search with us because I am curious about what the prices of apts. are like there in Quetertaro. so would you please add the rents to the details. I am single so I will need only the small places but any info will help.Thanks faz
ps I'm like you I like tubs too.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Tubs are rare in Mexico. We have 3-1/2 bathrooms and only have showers.
Central heat? We've never seen it in Mexico. We do have a fireplace, but it is too hot if we use wood. Sometimes we use one of those expensive artificial logs for 'charm' when we have guests on a cool winter evening. We also have one radiant propane heater, in case we need to knock the chill off while watching TV in the living room from mid-December to Mid-February. It is about to go back to its closet for the rest of the year. Blankets and quilts are the general solution in the cool months.
There is never a need for AC in our area.


----------



## conklinwh

I've never heard of central heating system anywhere in the bajio.
We have 3 sets of gas logs for 2BR & sala and they work well. Gas logs in BRs have thermostat feature to manage temperature.
Tubs also very rare. However showers often very large. A friend of ours went to Santa Clara del Cobre and had a copper tub made to fit the shower area and works great for either bath or shower. Good thing is very cheap here and expensive in the US so can just ship it back or sell to another expat.
Sorry that you picked this cold snap. Usually we have started up warming curve but not this year. Temperature has been dropping all afternoon and now down to 48 at 5PM which is below our normal lows in February.


----------



## fazervision

Well I guess requests about single person dwellings is a little out side of most people's arena but thanks anyway. faz


----------



## fazervision

From "High Adventure and Tales of Other Space" the fabously popular 

magaxine that covers other worldly events. 
Installment 2 of King Zaf, the indominable

King Zaf, the indominable and his questionably couragous crew arrived 
on the beach of Acapulco on the 5th of May. They came with High hopes
of celebrating the world renowned holiday with a beach full of Mexican 
patriots rejoycing on the anniversary, of the famed day, of the earth 
country called, Mexico, by earthlings, but known as Conectidado on 
Fliaronna Verdonila.
To their suprise the beach was covered with gringos.
"Hey man where are all the Mexijuans?" Roller, the chief engineer
blurted out. " 
King Zaf looked hard at Roller and said "Cool it Roller, Mexijuans don't
celebrate the 5th down here; only the Americanos do, but they celebrate it all over the world... where ever they happen to be."
"That seems a bit strange." exclaimed, Tripper, the navigator.
"Why don't Mexijuans party on the 5th oh mighty one?"
"Ah who knows they seem to celebrate something every other day"
"Hey that's probably it" Worped, the first mate, said " maybe the 5th falls 
between two other ones."
"Yeah right." The King said "Get over it. We'll just have to party with 
****** girls. Hey did you guys bring any money?" .....

Find out what transpired when the guys realized they left their dineros in 
their spacebuggy, in the next issue of
"High Adventure and Tales of Other Space"


----------



## Guest

SwirlyGirl said:


> I am now in Quetertaro looking for a place to live and very disappointed that I am not finding any rentals with Central Heating Systems, Central Air Conditioning (more but not usually,) and of all things ... A Bath Tub. Even our hotel doesn't have a Bath Tub, only showers. I hate showers!


You will not find a house in Queretaro with Central heating or air, unless it was specially built for gringos and costs a bundle to rent or buy. (a BUNDLE). You are not in Michigan anymore, Dorothy. You can find houses with split A/C units ¡nstalled in one room or area. No one here would run A/C in an entire house. In time, you'll understand this.

If you are in Queretaro, there will only be a few days in May and August when the temperatures hit 90ºF for a few hours in the afternoons. (but it's a dry heat - Queretaro rarely has much humidity). By the evening, it will drop to between 58º-70ºF. In the winters, the outside temps will hit 32ºF for a few nights but by the afternoons will be back to the 55-70sºF range. 

During the summers when it does get hot, we frequently have a late afternoon/early evening rain shower that lasts an hour or so, and then it's gone and the temps have dropped. It never gets like parts of Michigan receive with 95ºF and 95º humidity that hangs on all night.

If you choose your new home wisely, (with good sun exposure in the winters) the INSIDE temperature of the house will not drop below 60ºF and won't go above 75ºF during the year. If you choose a safe area, you can sleep with some windows open and a fan running without traffic noise or worrying about someone climbing into your home. 

Wear sweaters, wear an undershirt during the cool times, and take an afternoon siesta with a fan on during the hot times, and you'll be fine. And find a house with a jacuzzi if the bathtub thing bugs you.


----------



## Guest

fazervision said:


> Well I guess requests about single person dwellings is a little out side of most people's arena but thanks anyway. faz


There are tons of houses available for rent in Queretaro state in the 60m2 to 100m2 range, and rents are not high. You can also find rooms for rent, or shared housing at the lower end of that range. Rents go up or down depending on the location and amenities. You should be able to find one that rents for between 2000 and 6000 pesos per month without too much trouble.


----------



## fazervision

GringoCArlos said:


> You will not find a house in Queretaro with Central heating or air, unless it was specially built for gringos and costs a bundle to rent or buy. (a BUNDLE). You are not in Michigan anymore, Dorothy. You can find houses with split A/C units ¡nstalled in one room or area. No one here would run A/C in an entire house. In time, you'll understand this.
> 
> If you are in Queretaro, there will only be a few days in May and August when the temperatures hit 90ºF for a few hours in the afternoons. (but it's a dry heat - Queretaro rarely has much humidity). By the evening, it will drop to between 58º-70ºF. In the winters, the outside temps will hit 32ºF for a few nights but by the afternoons will be back to the 55-70sºF range.
> 
> During the summers when it does get hot, we frequently have a late afternoon/early evening rain shower that lasts an hour or so, and then it's gone and the temps have dropped. It never gets like parts of Michigan receive with 95ºF and 95º humidity that hangs on all night.
> 
> If you choose your new home wisely, (with good sun exposure in the winters) the INSIDE temperature of the house will not drop below 60ºF and won't go above 75ºF during the year. If you choose a safe area, you can sleep with some windows open and a fan running without traffic noise or worrying about someone climbing into your home.
> 
> Wear sweaters, wear an undershirt during the cool times, and take an afternoon siesta with a fan on during the hot times, and you'll be fine. And find a house with a jacuzzi if the bathtub thing bugs you.




****** C thanks for the reply about rents. But thanks for this one too. It makes me fully sure That I would be uncomfortable in the cool mountain weather. I am a hot weather man through and through. I might find Acapulco alright but otherwise If I can swing it I will settle on the tropical coast side . Thanks faz


----------



## SwirlyGirl

*Rent prices*



fazervision said:


> Swirl I hope you find something. I am still not decided on where to settle. The Glorious tropical beach side of the country seems too pricey for the same amount of money they pay all over. So I am happy you are sharing your search with us because I am curious about what the prices of apts. are like there in Quetertaro. so would you please add the rents to the details. I am single so I will need only the small places but any info will help.Thanks faz
> ps I'm like you I like tubs too.


We have found some very nice places and they mostly are owned and rented by Gringos...LOL
One apt was about 1200 square feet for $900 a month plus utilities (all places we saw did not include any utilities). Another place was a a bit bigger for 2000 us a month. The apartment we liked best was the same 2000 but was larger, around 1800 square feet. 
The best deal was 1600 us a month for an estate, with a pool, but still no bath tub. The pool was heated though, and a maid, with a gardener were included in the $1600 , but not utilities. 
It was very cold while we were there. I was freezing even with a warm jacket. I plan to bring plug in heaters for several rooms and electric blankets. Maybe my mink coat too, Ha!


----------



## conklinwh

I think that the Tequis "estate" sounds like the best option for you and there are a lot of places to get space heaters.
I was serious about the tub. It is reasonable to have a copper tub made to fit a shower area as most are quite large. Just sit it inside the shower and you can use as either a tub or shower and fully portable when you leave.
Doesn't help you I know but after really cold/rainy weekend, Monday & Tuesday have been quite nice.
I get up at 7AM to walk the mines with my dogs and both days in the 50's at 7AM.


----------



## fazervision

swirl, thanks, Those prices are for two I know so if i cut them in half and the size too I get a kinda good idea, faz


----------



## fazervision

So now with those prices in mind I wonder if anyone knows the Yucatan area and can tell me a little about life and cost of living down that away. Thanks faz


----------

